# 90's & early 00's rap/hip hop



## TopsyTurvy (Jan 10, 2013)

One of my favorite era's of music. I believe all the newest artists are trash.
Who do you like from the 90's and early 2000's.
*L**e**t**s**d**i**s**c**u**s**s**.*


----------



## pplayer104 (Jan 10, 2013)

Not all new artist are trash, depends what your listening to but of course Biggie. Kanye is my favorite though


----------



## TopsyTurvy (Jan 10, 2013)

pplayer104 said:


> Not all new artist are trash, depends what your listening to but of course Biggie. Kanye is my favorite though


Yeah your right, I like a few. But about half of them are trash. Notorious BIG is my shit, I could listen to his shit all the time and it would not get old.


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 11, 2013)

Big L, Tupac, tha dogg pound, Krs One, Onyx, Big Daddy Kane, Cypress Hill, AMG, Dr. Dre, Eazy E, Eminem, Geto Boys, Scarface, Wu Tang, Gravediggaz, ODB, GZA, Method Man, Ice Cube, Lady of Rage, Mc Ren, Mobb Deep, NWA, Naught by Nature, Public Enemy, The Roots, Salt-N-Pepa, Snoop before he sold out, Three 6 Mafia, Tech N9ne, A Tribe Called Quest, and Westside Connection. Better question who was better biggie or pac. I mean suge had both of them killed for obvious reasons, but which is better?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Anything NYC from 98-2003 Nas, Jay-z, Big of course. Big L, AZ, Cormega, CNN, The whole roc a fella camp at the time, Big Pun, Killa Cam, Nature, DMX, THE LOX and DJ clue tapes!
But i live in the south and have been here forever so i also bump the newschool and there are a lot of rapper spittin. you just gotta listen for em.


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 12, 2013)

nothing mainstream really, alotta underground thats good and how could i forget Nas


----------



## Jack747 (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautify America: Decorate a tree branch with a politician today!


----------



## blacksun (Jan 13, 2013)

Can't even believe Pharoahe hasn't been mentioned...well...he wasn't that popular I guess, but he wasn't really "underground" either...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sGjb7IBPNQ

Be sure to switch that one to 1080.

Every song on that album is good imo. Even the "intro". That very rarely happens.

And all those other guys too, Common, Mos Def, Talib, Canibus, Wu Tang, Dialated Peoples, The Roots, Busta, ect..

Of course, DJ Rec has been bad ass at mixing 'em all from back then all the way up to now...


----------



## TopsyTurvy (Jan 13, 2013)

blacksun said:


> Can't even believe Pharoahe hasn't been mentioned...well...he wasn't that popular I guess, but he wasn't really "underground" either...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sGjb7IBPNQ
> 
> ...




I've never heard of him til now, He's very good and Wu-tang all day baby


----------



## TopsyTurvy (Jan 13, 2013)

Mainstream back then was even good, and yes Nas is the shit. Lifes a bitch is prolly one of my favorites by him.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

wu-tang forever

[video=youtube;vtxtTq8xvEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtxtTq8xvEQ[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

can't forget public enemy. knew most of their songs by heart and still do


----------



## TopsyTurvy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wu-tang forever


Dr. Greenhorn you know where it's at!!!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> can't forget public enemy. knew most of their songs by heart and still do


"King and chief musta had a big beef, the cause of that now I grit my teeth"

and one of my favorites, Bobby Digital. aka The Abbot, aka tony stiles aka the Rza. Whose Sifu is Shi Yang Ming who trained with my former Sifu at Shaolin.


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 13, 2013)

Also can't forget Blackstar. I saw public enemy on their fear of a black planet 20th anniversary tour. other than a few baseheads being there it was a sweet show. Can't wait to see the lineup for Rock The Bells. Can't beat 200 for a vip ticket, free alcohol and artist meet and greet


----------



## TopsyTurvy (Jan 13, 2013)

Where can I download some RZA at? I need to add to my Wu-Tang Collection.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fk2DAYHxf1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk2DAYHxf1o[/video]

Im actually not a fan. I just think its funny...."but its not that funny, cause black girls only want ya money"


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2013)

TopsyTurvy said:


> Where can I download some RZA at? I need to add to my Wu-Tang Collection.


Bobby Digital
[video=youtube;U39DpcgOPdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U39DpcgOPdU[/video]


----------



## TopsyTurvy (Jan 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Bobby Digital


And How about GZA?


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 13, 2013)

Of course Liquid Swords and use kickasstorents


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2013)

"When I was little, my father was famous, he was the greatest samurai in the empire and he was the shoguns decapatator." They sampled that from 1980's Shogun Assasin. I have a pretty good kung-fu movie collection.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2013)

UGK, 8Ball N MJG, a Lot of three six mafia. 
[video=youtube;InIz8jiyvFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InIz8jiyvFI[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 14, 2013)

Three six is the shit gotta love the shit with gangsta boo


----------



## redbud12 (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH3hrtp1T84

Here's a old school gem from one of the realist Gang Starr!


----------



## Calismoker24 (Jan 17, 2013)

2pac was one of my favs


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 17, 2013)

De la soul, redman, gangstarr, souls of mischief, pharcyde, atcq. Back when hip hop was real. [video] youtu.be/2yYSKtd5Luw [/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;VM8M9I3ODcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM8M9I3ODcw[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 17, 2013)

Gotta Love Fisticuffs
[video=youtube;-PBDqDlc00E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PBDqDlc00E[/video]


----------



## TopsyTurvy (Jan 21, 2013)

http://youtu.be/1OynGl5UHRc

R.I.P Big Pun
This album is my shit!!


----------



## TopsyTurvy (Jan 21, 2013)

redbud12 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH3hrtp1T84
> 
> Here's a old school gem from one of the realist Gang Starr!


Also don't forget Mass Appeal! 
[video=youtube;Xtk8j9gAxCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xtk8j9gAxCA[/video]


----------

